# Long Creek Apiaries



## foresthillbilly (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought 2 caucasian queens from them last year.Good bees ,quick service. Shipped when promised.Fair prices
Don't know about the russians. Seems that's all they are selling now.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm gonna try some Russians from them this year. They are now members of the Russian Bee Breeders Association and are not permitted to have any other race of bees in the apiary, or so I understand. Ordered mine late so I won't get them til 2nd week of June.


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Do not know about their russians, but got a package of Caucasian

from them last year, super bees, wish all my hives were as good as that one.

Shipped when promised and was better than expected.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

*bump*

Anything new? Thinking of trying some of their queens.


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

I bought packages and queens from them last year and trying a Russian from them this season. She arrived in good shape and was a fine specimen. Installed and she is laying well after one week. Don't think they are selling anything other than Russians but their Carnis were excellent as well. Being in Tenn. they are a little behind the southern breeders but are good people providing good service.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I had some packages ordered from them for June delivery but didn't get delivered due to a pesticide kill. Their going to ship them to me in the sring. Glad to hear all the good reports about their bees and service. 

Camp


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

They sent my package the 2nd week of June, as promised, and they are doing OK at this time. I am feeding them and they are building up, but, the flow is over here. I plan to give them some frames of honey and pollen later in the season. I was pleased with the package and will order again for next spring and I may order some queens for some colonies that are now headed by an Italian queen.


----------

